# Hammil Brickworks - Jan '13



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2013)

Hammil Brickworks 

Visited with Ramsgatonian. Speaking with UrbexDad and Ramsgatonian it was clear this place has really gone downhill since it was made uber public. We were astounded at what had been stripped: from old paperwork to a whole petrol pump. 

The clouds were just breaking and the sun came out to make this a quiet peaceful Sunday morning explore. Thanks to Ramsgatonian for the company. 


Outhouses 





















Nissen hut:






























All over ur drying rackz:





On top of the massive kilns:





Kiln 3:















Smiley guages:










Cheers for looking!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 12, 2013)

This was a great visit, it is very peaceful here - all you can hear is the wind as it makes the corrugated roof creak in some places...

I've visited before, if you see my previous report you can see the petrol pump which has sadly been stolen from one of the engine houses.

Here's my contribution to the report:





















Atop the kilns:





















This car was here when I visited in May '12, and it just had flat tyres and no tax, I think left to scare potential trespassers off!






*Thanks to UrbanX for a great day.*​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet shots dude! Hats off to ya!

If anyones interested to see how downhill its gone in a year, Ramsgatonians old report is here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22409&highlight=hammill#.URmMMB1g-8A


----------



## shatners (Feb 12, 2013)

Cracking job that mate... the reflection photos lovely!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 12, 2013)

Superbe photos, love number 5.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great photos both.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 12, 2013)

I see the deterrent worked then :laugh:


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 12, 2013)

Great sets from you both!, looks a nice explore


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 12, 2013)

Me too, loving number 5
superb pics!
Thanks...


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice sets guys, sadly someone was a little naive and named it on here, by the time they changed the name it was probably too late. Had loads of little oddities when I went some time back.


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 13, 2013)

This one is amaze-balls.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> This one is amaze-balls.



Cheers, if I was any good at processing / HDR I'm sure I could do something fashionable with it!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 13, 2013)

#5 is a really nice shot awesome reflection cant beat a nice mooch somewhere quiet where you're not always looking over your shoulder


----------



## sonyes (Feb 13, 2013)

Cracking shots from you both, and I agree No.5 is superb


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 14, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> We were astounded at what had been stripped: from old paperwork to a whole petrol pump.



I'm surprised "she" could carry a petrol pump. I suspect it will appear for sale on "her" Ebay page soon so actually "she" has done us all a favour by nicking it...

NB: That IS sarcasm folks, a lot of it... 

Nice pics Lee Lee!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 14, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I'm surprised "she" could carry a petrol pump. I suspect it will appear for sale on "her" Ebay page soon so actually "she" has done us all a favour by nicking it...
> 
> NB: That IS sarcasm folks, a lot of it...
> 
> Nice pics Lee Lee!



It's very funny that you should mention this, as I said something to that effect upon noticing the disappearance of the item in question...


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice set of shots guys


----------



## Woofem (Feb 17, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I'm surprised "she" could carry a petrol pump. I suspect it will appear for sale on "her" Ebay page soon so actually "she" has done us all a favour by nicking it...
> 
> NB: That IS sarcasm folks, a lot of it...
> 
> Nice pics Lee Lee!



noooooo "SHE" DOESNT STEAL does she? 

nice pics both of you


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 17, 2013)

Even though some of the features are "missing" you guys still did well to get loads of interest in you images.


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice report guys...

@UrbanX
I dont know why, but i seem to like 3 lol.
And the 12th pic, Looks scary.

All the pics a brill though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah cheers! Call me naive but I love the romantic idea that someone hung that there 40 years go and it hasn't moved!


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yea, i think its how old it is, its always good to see what was happening at a certain time back then etc lol.
Thanks


----------

